# Albino Mallard



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Has anyone heard or seen an albino mallard? i seen a duck last week that was with 4 greenheads in a slough. the duck had a white head and its chest was white with a white strip between the wings. I was going to take a picture of it but by the time i got to the camera it flew. I seen it 2 more times since then, so maybe i will get a pic and post it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have seen one albino mallard and one albino goose (well both had a bunch of white on them anyway) both during hunting season but have never had a chance to shoot one. Kind of a death sentence for the poor things.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck on getting the pic...I'd like to see it!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

My parents hometown of Park Rapids, MN had an albino mallard that flew with the local mallards one summer. I think it was even there two summers in a row. You could always pick it out pretty easily in the flock when it was flying... Pretty cool.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Someone shot an albino mallard last fall in the SE. They had an article in the Forum.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have pics of several farm ducks flying and swiming with mallards. I think alot of people see a white bird and assume its albino. This isnt always the case. If it doesnt have pink on its eyes, feet, or bill, chances are it isnt an albino.


----------



## drakeslayer (Jun 15, 2004)

well i guess i have seen alot of white ducks where i live i really havent looked close enough to see the pink in their eyes


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

I did see an albino hen mallard earlier this spring. It was on the gravel road with a big green head. They got up, flew right by me and went down to the water and landed. It is the first one that I have ever seen myself. One of my buddies shot a partial albino shoveler a few years back. He got that one mounted. It is pretty cool looking. We did have two albino canada geese in the area two seasons ago. They were together on the refuge along with about 500 other canadas. I could never track them down though. They wouldn't go out to feed until after sunset. Maybe that albino will be lucky enough to meet my SBE this fall and I will show you guys a close up. I did see a weird looking coot the other day. It was a light brown color. Not black like the rest.

Todd Siemers


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Usually the white "farm" birds are too heavy to fly I thought... but yeah you're probably right. The mallard I"m talking about was referenced in the local paper as an albino I think.


----------

